# Web Development > ASP.NET Latest version of ASP.NET

## JobHelper

Which is latest version of ASP.NET

NOTE : _[This question was asked by sree]_

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi,

ASP.NET 's latest version is 3.0.

Regards

Nikhil Rattan

----------


## reach_sks

Hi,

ASP.NET 's latest version is 3.0.

Regards
Santosh

----------


## nareshkinnera

latest versin is 3.0. 
2.0 is failed

----------


## vrajesh1981

latest versin is 3.0.

----------


## KSamir

> latest versin is 3.0. 
> 2.0 is failed


i had never read any where that version 2.0 is failed. can you please give further details about this. we are planning to move from 1.1 to 2.0.

thanks in advance.

----------


## Jim.Anderson

> i had never read any where that version 2.0 is failed. can you please give further details about this. we are planning to move from 1.1 to 2.0.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Samir, 

Even we are using asp 2.0 in Production .. there are lot of changes  around to support new Vista Operating System... That's one of the reason for Microsoft released ASP 3.0 

Thanks,

----------


## saroj

Can anyone help me finding out what is the framework difference between Asp 1.1 / 2.0 / 3.0

Any suggestion appreciable

----------

